# epson r2400 foreign object error :( HELP



## yakuzax (Sep 30, 2008)

Today i randomly got an error from my epson r2400. It said that it is an General Error and to Cancel all print jobs and remove any foreign object in the printer. Then restart printer.

I did cancel all print jobs and looked for any foreign objects in the printer. There was nothing visible that should not be in my printer. and I unplug my printer for 15 min. 

This was the first time I have receive this error. Im currently stuck with the same error. How do i go about and clear this error? Any help would be wonderful.


----------



## InspiredImp (May 29, 2008)

What light sequence is on your printer?

Are you able to move the ink cartridges to the replacement position using the buttons? Do NOT move them by hand. If one of the ink cartridges is not sitting firmly in place, it may obstruct the movement of the print head. 
If you can move them to the replacement position using the button, remove the ink, check for obstructions and reseat them. Listen for a click for every cartridge and the lid.
If you can NOT move them using the button,
From whatever position the ink carriage is, Press firmly down on the ink cartridges/cover. You may need to use a ruler or pen to reach them.

Let me know how this goes and I'll see if there is more advice I can give. The light sequence is important info though.


----------



## yakuzax (Sep 30, 2008)

The printer feed button is flashing red quickly. I went into my windows xp and checked the printer status, "general error" cancel all print jobs, remove any foreign objects from the printer, turn off for a few min. and turn back on.

That is what i did and i still get the same error.

I have already uninstall and reinstall all the inks and made sure they "clicked" when i reinstalled them. The printer head will NOT move once it sit in its home position. The only way I can move the head to access the ink was to UNPLUG the printer when I first turn it on while the head is moving side to side.

Is there a manual reset or a program to clear the printers memory? Maybe a print job is stuck in the printers memory and try to print everytime I turn on the printer. 

Thanks for the response *InspiredImp*


----------



## InspiredImp (May 29, 2008)

Hi Yak,
You want to disconnect the printer from your computer and do all the testing with just the printer. Only after the printer is working will the computer be able to work with it.

Turn your printer off. *Shut the front door.* Pull out the output tray extension. Load paper in the top-back of your printer. Turn the printer back on.

Wait for it to initialize and tell me which lights you see now. Note: I need to know all 3 lights.

Note 2: If you are hoping to use a different paper path, we will get to this after we confirm that your printer is functional.


----------



## yakuzax (Sep 30, 2008)

i got it to work. the printer was unpluged over night. I made sure the front door was closed. I just plugged it in and turn it on. The flashing red light is gone. Thanks


----------



## InspiredImp (May 29, 2008)

Not a problem. If that is all it took to fix, then it probably means you had the printer set to accept paper through one path - front if the door was open - but had the paper in the opposite path. It is very picky that it can only use one method at a time. Any paper in the wrong spot is a 'foreign object'


----------



## yakuzax (Sep 30, 2008)

ok it happened again... the paper feed button and the ink button flashing red fast in unison. i opened and reclosed the front door of the printer. The problem didn't go away. is it possible if one of the sensors in my printer is dirty? (if so, which one) or could a part in my printer be broken? I have access to a service manual. someone please help me..


----------



## InspiredImp (May 29, 2008)

Does this problem only happen when the computer is connected, or also when the usb is disconnected?


----------



## yakuzax (Sep 30, 2008)

both and the green power light goes off when the red lights are blinking


----------



## InspiredImp (May 29, 2008)

Any chance this is still under warranty?
I'd suggest calling (562)276-7296 or if it's out of warranty, try a service centre. They're listed on the Epson website.
Note: They have an R2400 refurb on the site for $600 so don't pay more than that for service. It includes a 1 year warranty and the option for an extended warranty.


----------



## yakuzax (Sep 30, 2008)

thanks for helping. i figured it out. it was the darn PW sensor.


----------



## InspiredImp (May 29, 2008)

PW? paper weight? as in the platen lever?


----------



## jr11 (Dec 5, 2008)

InspiredImp said:


> Any chance this is still under warranty?
> I'd suggest calling (562)276-7296 or if it's out of warranty, try a service centre. They're listed on the Epson website.
> Note: They have an R2400 refurb on the site for $600 so don't pay more than that for service. It includes a 1 year warranty and the option for an extended warranty.


Hi I have the same problem with my r2400, what is the pw sensor, where is it, and how do i fix it.


----------



## InspiredImp (May 29, 2008)

If you search for r2400 and pw sensor using Google, you should find some articles. Make sure it really is that issue and not a paper path issue. The articles all indicate that you have to take the entire printer apart to clean a hidden sensor. Good luck. And once again, if you can't do the repair yourself, the service number is listed above.


----------



## mikey1 (Apr 18, 2009)

did you ever find a soultion to the error problem?
I had a bad ink leak and sent my 2400 off to a certified center and when it came back, the leak was fixed, but i started getting the same messages you did, called epson and they said they must of damaged the sensors when fixing the ink leak, so i sent it back to them.


......waiting to hear back from them at the present time.

regards,
m. allen


----------

